# First Timer waiting on foal HELP!!



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

I also live in a remote area in the Potomac valley in Montana. The 2 vets I usually contact are not returning calls...I believe my mare will foal next weekend, and thats my guess I would appreciate any of you experienced fowlers to offer any advice on me with my mare since it looks like the vets won't be answering any calls..SMH...Like should I betadine the umbilical? when born? OMG I'm getting nervous. My mare " Shy" is her name this is her first foal she is 8 years old. So I've been up on video's of horse birth and I am a retired nurse who also worked in Labor and delivery for 2 years, so I feel sort of competent??? Still nervous. I am a long time horse owner but never experience my own mare foaling...and since we're remote, now I'm getting nervous. As I can see I am rambling on...AND my husband decided he's going fishing next weekend!! So I'll be alone...Do I need water to clean the foal off? Or just a clean dry towel? Spray the umbilical or don't? Need to do anything else with the baby or mom?? If she can't push it out, after how long of her pushing can I help pull the legs on contractions?? I'm trying to post a picture taken of her 2 weeks ago, hope it comes out... Her name is Shygirl, and the Sire's name is War Drums rebel... So I thought for a colt I'd name him Shy Romeo Rebel, and for a filly I'd name her Kenai War Drums...Anyone else have any thoughts? Thanks for all your help!!!! Toni


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I only dried them off with a towel if it was really cold out. I'd treat the navel, give them an enema once they were up and moving about. Watch to make sure they ate, pooped and peed and then left mom and foal alone to do their thing while I'd go and get some much needed shuteye. Well, I'd clean up the stall a little too.

Waiting for foals is nerve racking so I feel your pain but most of the time we do all that worrying for nothing. Mare and baby get it all figured out for themselves. LOL I would make sure you talked to your vet and made them aware you have a pending birth and if you don't have a vet you normally use it can be a problem getting them out on a farm call because they are usually busy with their regular clients this time of year.

Good luck and don't forget to show us cute foal pictures!

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have only had experience with two births, the rest my parents did and I don't remember what they did. Treat the navel and leave the foal and mare alone, keep an eye out for any problems, that's it. I did wrap the mare's tail with a Professional Choice tail wrap in the evening when I thought she would foal but it's nothing major, and I chose that brand because it won't allow over tight wrapping but it does slip a bit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I use a dry towel and rub them down and then put a Schneider's Foal Saver blanket on them for a couple of days. I dip the umbilical as soon after the chord breaks as possible, I use Povidone Iodine and dip 2 or 3 times/day for a couple of days. You can give about 1/2 of a Fleet's Enema as soon as the foal has eaten, it helps move the meconium out. 

As for delivery, most likely your mare will be done within 15 mins of when she breaks her water. Don't be alarmed if she gets some gawd awful expressions on her face while she's pushing, it can look pretty gruesome and still be normal. Look for the feet to appear, just a little, and a nose, and then whooosh....the foal will be out in 2 or 3 mighty pushes. From the time the mare goes down to the foal standing should be roughly an hour or less. 

I would get ahold of both of those vets and let them know you expect that foal ASAP and expect to be able to reach somebody, even if it's only a vet tech with lots of experience. How many days along is your mare? When is her day 345? 
Do you have a Foal Predictor kit? A way to pull some colostrum so you can bottle feed the foal if it needs some help?


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

No advice! But good luck! You have a beautiful mare!


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks Dream Catcher! Appreciate all the advice!! Her 345 day Mark was May 5th...Vet came out and checked her and within 30 seconds he pulled out and said May 15th, which is next weekend!! So just dip the end of the umbilical in the solution? And when the rest of that breaks off?? Spray that solution on it? Or not? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you GMA!


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank You GCnGrace!!! Especially for the reminder of watching to make sure they pee and poop....Thank you so much for all your advice!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tlugger said:


> Thanks Dream Catcher! Appreciate all the advice!! Her 345 day Mark was May 5th...Vet came out and checked her and within 30 seconds he pulled out and said May 15th, which is next weekend!! So just dip the end of the umbilical in the solution? And when the rest of that breaks off?? Spray that solution on it? Or not? Thanks for the advice!


OK, next question, is she maiden? 

Procedure wise, water breaks, she'll lay down (98% of the time) and you'll see feet and a nose poking out. She'll push and before you can say L&D, she'll have the foal out. Just let them lay and recuperate for a little while and don't go in unless there's a problem. The foal will MOST of the time stand on its own and will find 'the milk bar' without help. If the foal looks dazed, tongue lolling out of its mouth or gets up and starts bumping around and trying to nurse the walls, you've got a 'dummy foal' and need help ASAP because it likely will not nurse in a timely manner and won't get the colostrum, seems to happen more with maiden mares and colts. Maidens and older mares are also more likely to have poor quality colostrum. That's worst case scenario. Best case, foal stands, mom stands, foal drinks and drinks and naps. The umbilical will break on its own, all you need to do is dip the foal's umbilicus, the rest is still attached to the placenta which the mare should pass in a very short while. Should be in 1 hr or less, more than 2 is considered retention and you'll need a vet. Pick up the placenta and put it in a bucket with a lid (keep out critters) and vet can check it the next day. Vet needs to come out in the first 24 hrs to check foal's IgG, make sure it's over 800. 

When the foal stands I quick dip the umbilicus and get the blanket on them and then get out of the way. If they latch on and nurse, watch to make sure the foal swallows and is actually getting something. After the foal has drunk the first time and is satisfied is a good time to pull some colostrum off the mare to see that she's producing and to get some in a bottle in case foal has a problem. Stick your fingers in the foal's mouth to a) check for a cleft palate and b) make sure there's a suck reflex. If that's all good, let them bond and let the foal nurse & nap. 

My personal preference is to also put a foal halter on and off several times during the first 48 hrs. I prefer to wrestle a 100 lb foal rather than a 500-800 lb weanling. Hurts a lot less. 

Just remember that 98 % or more of all foalings are pretty uneventful, but that when a mare has a foaling emergency you need help NOW, not later. 

Any questions? I've been doing this so long, I do it in my sleep. What's your foaling set up? Do you have a stall? Or out on pasture? Do you have a way to monitor the mare at all?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH, dip tip: Use a shot glass or one of the Libby's little 2 oz cups that looks like a red solo cup, fill it with the iodine and it's easy to dip and you don't have to fight quite as much. 

Fleet's tip: I warm the enema, give 1/2 and stand by to stand by, it works QUICK. I only give the 2nd half if they've eaten and drunk and are peeing but not pooping or they're straining. They flehmen a lot and kind of 'squat' and lift their tail. Too much enema all at once can cause prolapse when you're using one like a Fleets that causes them to evacuate. You can use warm water and olive oil too and it's gentler. I save the Fleets bottle and disinfect it when I'm done with it and then fill it with colostrum and freeze it for next year. I like the Fleets bottle and the enema tip because they don't suck on it, you squeeze a little into their mouths. They don't get confused and 'bond' with the bottle. Once they get a bottle of colostrum in them, they tend to brighten up and can figure out what's going on better, if they're a little slow out of the gate. Their blood sugar will plummet quickly if the don't nurse timely.


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Dream Catcher, Yes Shy is a first time mom ( and me too). She does have a foaling stall with doors and a paddock. I took the other horses out..Because I did have one he just turned 2, I got him when he was 4 months old, and he bonded to this mare like that was his step mom, and she adapted to him..like he was on her own...So I knew I need to separate them, so now they have run of one of the other pastures..I do my checks, loves and rubs on the Mare a few times a day..And in the morning if she looks good, like not showing any signs of foaling I've been letting her go with the others in an alternate pasture for a few hours, as bonding time. Because she's been like depressed by herself...I know they'll be enough time for her to be by herself with the foal when the time comes, so as long as she's not real close to having the baby, because I don't know if I trust my 2 year old with her if she had it...I'm thinking he'd likely hit the baby, because he is bonded to her..But she's tough and I know she'd kick his butt!! 

I do also have my foal halter ready to go with a little string hanging down about 14 inches...to put the halter on and I agree with you on that..But its the enema I don't have. How necessary is the enema?? It just helps things along right?? Just buy a humans soap suds enema? 
Thanks so much for all your knowledge and advice...it makes me feel more prepared!!!

All Smiles,
Toni


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would also like to add to the really good advice that you have gotten. Don't rush in there to pull baby out. Keep calm. If you see one front hoof and then the other and then the tip of the nose things are going along just fine. You can tell it's the front feet if the bottom of the babies hooves are facing the hocks of the mare. If it's back hooves, they will be facing up and that is a big problem. You'll also see this rubbery, feather looking stuff on the hooves. That is normal and it comes off once the baby is standing and walking around. 

Another problem would be if you see a big red blob coming out instead of the birth sacc which is kind of whitish. A red blob is the placenta and if you see it before the foal, it has detached prematurely. If that is the case, jump in there right away. Get through the placenta, find the foal and help ease it out as it is not getting oxygen. If you see the baby in normal birth position and the placenta is still attached, it is still getting oxygen as it's being born so no worries.

Like Dreamcatcher said. 98% of the time, mares have no problems giving birth. I wish you the best, try to stay calm, and send plenty of cute photos our way when the little on is born. I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tlugger said:


> Hi Dream Catcher, Yes Shy is a first time mom ( and me too). She does have a foaling stall with doors and a paddock. I took the other horses out..Because I did have one he just turned 2, I got him when he was 4 months old, and he bonded to this mare like that was his step mom, and she adapted to him..like he was on her own...So I knew I need to separate them, so now they have run of one of the other pastures..I do my checks, loves and rubs on the Mare a few times a day..And in the morning if she looks good, like not showing any signs of foaling I've been letting her go with the others in an alternate pasture for a few hours, as bonding time. Because she's been like depressed by herself...I know they'll be enough time for her to be by herself with the foal when the time comes, so as long as she's not real close to having the baby, because I don't know if I trust my 2 year old with her if she had it...I'm thinking he'd likely hit the baby, because he is bonded to her..But she's tough and I know she'd kick his butt!!
> 
> I do also have my foal halter ready to go with a little string hanging down about 14 inches...to put the halter on and I agree with you on that..But its the enema I don't have. How necessary is the enema?? It just helps things along right?? Just buy a humans soap suds enema?
> Thanks so much for all your knowledge and advice...it makes me feel more prepared!!!
> ...


Toni, I would separate her now and keep her separated until......... Mares are very funny creatures. Normally, won't deliver until the wee hours but sure as you leave her with the herd, she'll foal in the afternoon. How do her udders look? Any waxy looking plugs on the ends of her teats? And her vulva, is it pink or has it turned a deep red (almost a maroon)? Any bloody streaks on her legs or backside? How's her muscle tone in her back end? When was the pic you posted taken? Can you get a couple more? Of her head on, to see if she's dropped, side on to see what shape her belly is, and of her udders?


***forgot to answer your ?? about the enema*** I buy the Fleet's ones at Walmart, usually buy a twin pak because that way you always have one on hand if you need it. If you have a way to administer it, you can use water and olive oil, it's less drying and harsh than soap or even the Fleets. It's considered a routine application, to give 1/2 the bottle right after the foal eats for the first time. A LOT (maybe even most) foals are a little impacted from the meconium being a bit dry when they're born. They HAVE to pass it or the will colic and it's an awful tummy ache for a little one.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Can't offer any advice, but subbing


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Dream Catcher!!! You advice has sincerely been invaluable and I appreciate that so much!!! Ok well when it stops raining (ho hum) I'll go back to the barn and take those pictures..Her udders look like semi full, and started to feel hard to the touch. I figured her milks just coming in. No waxing yet on her teats. Her Vulva has not started to stretch or elongate yet. But I noticed yesterday like the inside of it has (for lack of a better word) started to turn out, because I noticed its pink and haven't noticed that in the past few days. And her muscle tone on her hind quarters hasn't loosened up yet, its still pretty hard...I figured when all these things change, I have my cot ready to sleep out there lol.That picture was taken about 10 days ago. So I'll be going out and getting some more in about an hour. So that water and olive oil mixture sounds like what I can use..I have a bottle with a long nose here but whats the mixture of water to olive oil??? I would be guessing but I would do 3 parts water 1 part olive oil??? and even that might be too much olive oil!! ( I have an Olive oil imported from my home town in Sicily!! Very Very expensive lol) Nothing but the best for this foal HA!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can use mineral oil for the oil, instead of olive oil, much cheaper. It's basically a 3:1 ratio, 16 oz oil to 1.5 quarts of water (3 pints water to 1 pint oil) for a human sized enema, so just go by that ratio. I think I buy the 9 oz Fleet Enema, and use 1/2 of it. The last 2 colts, I've used both halves, so I'd mix up the whole thing. 

I'll be interested to see her shape in the pics. That's one of the best warning signs I've gotten from my mares. They go from looking like they have a deep, wide U. Shaped keel to a sharp V. shape and I know they're getting close. With maidens, you can't really count on them to do anything you would expect.


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

OK so here's the pictures, I hope they turn out and you can see them. I hope they're straight!


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Crap!!!! Didn't turn out, let me try this...


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

I have no idea how some pictures turned out sideways!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, she's pretty well dropped and in position. In contrast, the first pics you posted from 10 days ago were still very side to side, tonights are making her look much more slab sided and from the side, I'm seeing a V. not a U. Or.....more of a V. than a U. It's never exact. I would be doing 1/2 hourly checks on her tonight.


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank You so much for ALL your valuable information, I will post pictures of the Foal when we get it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Good luck !


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you so much Blind Horse!!!!!


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

Any news yet? How's your mare doing?


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

No news yet! Today is her actual due day, and she has no signs of imminent Labor! Her udder is getting fuller, thats the only thing!!! Well in 2 weeks it'll be a year since she was bred...God the waiting is killing me! Thanks for asking!! I will post pictures, when it gets here!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

One more thing I thought I'd mention, make sure to give the mare time to bond with baby. You don't want to end up with a confused, first-time mom, who's not excepting baby!
Good luck!


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Here he is!!!! Welcome "Kenai War Drums" He was born yesterday at 6am. One week overdue!!! mom and her mini me are doing great!! I made it!!!! Thanks you guys!!!! xo

All Smiles,
Toni


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats! He is adorable and his name is awesome!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats! He's adorable! Need more pics!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is adorable, I knew you'd be able to do it.


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Adorable little guy! Love his name!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Handsome fellow, we definitely need more pictures!


----------



## Linda G (Aug 23, 2016)

OMG! They are both gorgeous  Congratlations.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats on the handsome fellow!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Congrtas! You made it through! Beautiful mamma and such a handsome little fella!


----------

